# INDOOR BICYCLE SWAP/SALE in Down Town Mpls Sat. Dec. 4th (9a-3p)



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Nov 23, 2010)

BAUER CYCLE SUPPLY is hosting a Bike Swap/Sale.  They were a retail/wholesale business from the 70s to the 90s.  Many of their NOS parts will be displayed.
HISTORIC CRANE BUILDING (1/2 block east of Target Field (site of old Tropix/Visage niteclubs).

404 3rd Ave N Minneapolis MN  55401
612-333-2581
800-328-8320

FREE ADMISSION TO THE PUBLIC

10x10’ vendors spaces available for $15 reserved 
(send payment to above address c/o John Osterbauer) 
***YOU MUST PAY IN ADVANCE TO RESERVE SPOT***) 
or $20 day of show.  Vendors must bring their own tables.
Vendors with reservations will get in 1st during set-up which is 7:30am 
(unload at loading dock in front of bldg - dock is big enough for 6 or 7 vehicles)

The owners realize this isn’t the best time of year for a swap, but this space may only be available a short time.  The space is heated and has restrooms.
*** 5 vendors have called to reserve spots.  The owner would like at least 5 - 10 more to decide it’s a go.***  
A FINAL DECISION ON WHETHER THIS IS A GO WILL HAPPEN THIS WEDNESDAY, GET YOUR CALLS/PAYMENT IN ASAP.

Driving: 
From west - take 394 to Washington exit and Uturn at light onto 3rd Ave N.
From east - take 94 TO 5th St exit. Go east on any street to Washington north. Go left on 3rd Ave N (JD Hoyts on corner).
From northeast - take 35W to Washington exit and north to 3rd Ave N, then left.
From Northwest take 94E to 4th St exit. Go left on 2nd Ave N, left on Washington and another left on 3rd Ave N (JD Hoyts at corner).
From south take 35W into downtown.  Go east on any street to Washington north and left on 3rd Ave N.

Parking: Available behind building (lot charges $5 ... seldom collects on weekends, but I’d pay to make sure) or street level (there are some free spaces near building).

Buses:  There are many routes that pass by this corner (which is Washington and 3rd Ave N (between JD Hoyt’s and Target Field on 3rd Ave N.)  Call 612-373-3333 for bus info.

North Star Line (1/2 block from sale 
Train leaves Big Lake on Saturdays at 10:23am
Elk River 10:33
Anoka 10:42
Coon Rapids 10:46
Fridley 10:54 
and arrives in Minneapolis at 11:12 am

You can take the train back from dropoff location at:
11:30am
4pm
7pm


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Nov 26, 2010)

There were no checks in the mail today.  The swap/sale has been called off.  If you sent $your $ will be returned promptly upon receiving it. I guess this is a bad time of year to hold a swap?  Unfortunately, the owners cannot hold the event on speculation....
It takes extra $ to light/heat the space (it’s a huge space).

They will try again in the spring if the space is available.


----------

